# Time For A Photo Competition?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It seems we have loads of new members since we last held a photo competition...

Some of these new members can even use a camera









So how about a new one? I think the last two big ones in 2004 and 2005 were great...

October 2004 Photo Competition Entries. Theme was Nature!

February 2005 Photo Competition Entries. Theme was Military!

That Gorilla below should have won in 2004
















*So what do people think? Time for another?*

Cheers

Paul


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Excellent idea Paul









How about a SciFi theme?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Count me in!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great idea


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool.... so long as the theme is 'in the garden' I should be ok...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Good idea


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good Idea, I'll put up a prize.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> It seems we have loads of new members since we last held a photo competition...
> 
> Some of these new members can even use a camera
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep count me in too









I don't have a garden but could probably rustle up something in my mum's!







! The sci-fi theme sounds like fun too


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well up for that! What about a 'naked wives' theme?.......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Go on then ...You kick off ..


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok Jazzy. Here's me and the wife on holiday. She's wearing a Seiko 5 (on a Rhino...I think that strap was made for her) and I'm wearing a Seiko diver (handy for when you're 'plumbing the depths'....)









She's all woman


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Perhaps we should let Roy pick a theme as he's going to put the prize up?

Hope your smashed ribs get better soon Cammy.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Interesting idea! Hopefully the theme will not be 'that' difficult.










Born

*********


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres mine getting her kit off in readyness.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jason, Cammy if I was you I wouldn't be on a watch forum when you that to play with









As for a photo competition I'm up for it


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Heres mine getting her kit off in readyness.


Wow you will need one hell of a "diving" watch for that!!!!!!!!! It'll need to glow a bit as I would guess it's dark down there too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I need the full set of SCUBA gear and mask.....

Gloves are optional


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I need the full set of SCUBA gear and mask.....
> 
> Gloves are optional


Mind the cobwebs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup ,sounds like a good idea, i'd be up for a go ,no offence to anyone who likes the 'larger' lady but those pics have put me right off my dinner


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jase, I see you like the skinny type. Mind you, she sure does have a purdy mouth....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


>


You tell `em Paul, I`m just about to eat my tea and I`m not sure if I can now having seen those posts









Back on topic, I`ll give it a go, that`s the photo competition I`m talking about before you boys start


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Heres mine getting her kit off in readyness


A case of......." for gawds sake f*rt and give me a clue where it is"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

born t said:


> Interesting idea! Hopefully the theme will not be 'that' difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about Born









Roy, you might as well send him that prize now.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Paul...

Back on topic....

Any ideas for a theme?

How about a quid an entry then the winner gets the pot in RLT Vouchers?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I've just had a private email from Roy...the competition is "*on*" and, for my stupid suggestion, I'm organising it.
















Please post your suggestions for a theme as a reply to this topic...my decision is final; any suggestion with the word "electric" in it is likely to come out on top









Once we got a theme, I post details about picture size, resolution etc together with where to send your picture and by when. We then set up a Poll for members to vote on.

Themes already used, and therefore not available, are Nature, Military and RLT. Sci-Fi sounds like a good, original one.

_*Lets have those theme suggestions...*_

Cheers

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay first suggestion is fruit


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I like the Sci-Fi idea, that might produce some good ideas ! ...
























I like the Sci-Fi idea, that might produce some good ideas ! ...


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Does it have to be watch related?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

born t said:


> Does it have to be watch related?


The theme doesn't...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> OK, I've just had a private email from Roy...the competition is "*on*" and, for my stupid suggestion, I'm organising it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SCI-FI*







sounds good. Another might be *SPORTS*







or *TECHNOLOGY*







...?

Knut


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

_*Love*_


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Transport...Cars ,bikes planes boats??


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm up for technology







that's if it will keep working with me after having PC problems a couple of weeks ago










As for love, i'm not to sure where this could go. Sssaamm has got us all beat there, with his RLT4


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

I propose SCIENCE. Only physical science, not political science or social science, etc.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me...I like that idea


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Great idea, no idea of a theme, but Moderator Bashing, springs to mind









Hey, Jase what's Aly's email address - I need to send her a link









Derek


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

How about "bad habbits" or "vices" as a theme?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Great idea, no idea of a theme, but Moderator Bashing, springs to mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Science...........


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Fruit is nice and bright and technology tends to be a bit dark... hmmm.... Vices sounds a good one....hmmm.....







Paul, happy if the theme is elecrics n electricity!


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

going to need a better camera...any one wanting to donate an awesome camera please let me know...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

How about "Group shots" That is something I can never make a job of.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

My suggestion is 'places'

Could be anywhere, on the London Eye, down the pub or 300 metres under the waves...................


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

technology sounds good ,maybe some sort of poll is in order







,few rules aswell i.e are we talking straight picture or can we have graphics program add ons and alterations (dont think this would be fair tbh, not everyone has access to said programs or can use them) ,as an example whats to stop me cutting out an rlt watch in psp and pasting it on buzz aldrins wrist


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What about fruit and group shots


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> What about fruit and group shots


A bunch of watches


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > What about fruit and group shots
> ...


Exactly, I'm going to start getting my pictures done now 

As I know I'm going to need loads of practice


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

how about "Electric Tecnolagy" that should be a wide scope for people.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

What about Kate Moss's arse?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

How about 'movement'? or as I call it.... "The Blur"!









(This suggestion is in no way related to the above Kate Moss comment BTW)


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

...How not to wear a watch.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nature! er I mean get a girl to go topless holding your fav watch. Ok no really nature.

why not have a couple categories perhaps, pops note into suggestion box


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

May I suggest another one? ART. It should be fairly convenient to most of us as it is quite wide-ranging.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Time for a Poll I reckon.... How about a Musical Theme?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nature is good







could even get a bit of fruit in that as well


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Nature is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the movement idea.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

What a good idea. I think Knut already said sport for a theme but I'll second that. Sci-fi and music sound good too.

Andrew.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

> Please post your suggestions for a theme as a reply to this topic...my decision is final; any suggestion with the word "electric" in it is likely to come out on top laugh.gif
> 
> Once we got a theme, I post details about picture size, resolution etc together with where to send your picture and by when. We then set up a Poll for members to vote on.
> 
> Themes already used, and therefore not available, are Nature, Military and RLT. Sci-Fi sounds like a good, original one.





Xantiagib said:


> Time for a Poll I reckon.... How about a Musical Theme?





PhilM said:


> Nature is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't anyone read my "rules" for the theme? I'm requesting ideas...but my decision on theme is final. You can have a Poll to decide winner of photo entries.









And Nature has already been done.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul,









Now you know how hard this is. I'm glad you volunteered to organise it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Paul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was `volunteered`, I can see why now


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Whatever the topic is, one should be able to make a picture with this watch...

e-bay.. 290027045122


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Paul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Has it happened yet?, I was away for a week I've not missed it have I?

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Err, no, sorry, been a bit busy....
















Soon, soon .....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Did we pick a final subject


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Did we pick a final subject


I did


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd like to have a go but will be camera-less (digitally speaking, anyway...) until mid October. Money was getting a little tight and it was a chocie between buying a new camera or getting the RLT36. Hence my lack of a cmaera.... What's the closing date please, and have you finally decided on the subject?

Rob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Did we pick a final subject
> ...


Are you going to share it with us


----------

